# Best jack plate for a f70 hung on a Mirage HP



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

@HullMarineProducts


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ElLobo said:


> @HullMarineProducts


I second this recommendation. The Chittum Challenger will be scrapping the Atlas Micro and having a HMP Nano installed since the Atlas actuator crapped out the same week we took it on it’s maiden voyage. Bob’s are great but the weight of the HMP Nano blows them all out of the water.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Keep the 2 stroke! I've got an Atlas Micro Jacker I'll sell you!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> @HullMarineProducts


You noticed that too ?


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

First batch of Nanos will be available in July. JT Van Zandt and Stephen Ford from Chittum Skiffs will be running the prototype here soon. Just tracked the package and it's out for delivery today.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bob's, why take a chance


----------

